# Question about rewiring a drill press



## onecarwallace (Sep 12, 2013)

A few weeks ago I got an old Craftsman drill press (103.23620), which works great, but is powered with a 2 prong cord. I'm a firm believer in not electrocuting myself, so I'd like to rewire it to 3 prong.

Is this as easy as replacing hot with hot, neutral with neutral, and then just attaching ground to anywhere on the metal case, or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## mpsprunger (Apr 22, 2013)

hot to hot (Black to Black), common to common (white to white) and ground (green) to the metal w/ a screw, make sure that you scrap off the paint for a good BOND. that is it


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

easy as he said. Get the proper size wire as a replacement.


----------



## onecarwallace (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

